# 50 cats in 1hr. and 25 minutes on R&R



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

I took these two guys from L.A. California on a guided trip Tuesday and they caught these 50 nice eating size cats in 1 hr. and 25 minutes on rod and reel. Nothing under 2# and nothing over 3#. They had to clean them before catching the plane that evening back to California. Glad to get done quick!


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*cats*

Nice bunch of fish. Great job.
Terry


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks Rambunc!

Since someone put the spam icon on my last post which was merely a fishing report from a trip on Lake Conroe, I will put the spam icon on this post myself and add that all of those 50 catfish caught in 1 hour and 25 minutes on rod and reel by those two guys were caught using my "Catfish Killer Cheese Dip Bait" that I ship to people all over the US 0f A. 
Last post was only a fishing report which was part of what I thought this site is about. Didn`t mean for it to be spam. 
This one is. But OOOO so true!!


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

Now we have SPAM!!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I never tried it, but I bet SPAM would make decent catfish bait... 

Your clients did pretty good for a short trip, for sure...


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

Hawkeye,

I tried spam one time on my Mudcat`s Flagging Juglines that you see on my website and caught nothing on the spam. Caught a bunch on fresh dead shad and FNF cutbait though.

Went out by myself the day after those guys caught 50 in 1 hour and 25 minutes and caught the ones in the picture (25 limit) in 1 hour and 10 minutes using my Catfish Killer Cheese dip Bait. OOPS!! another spam!!LOL


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Looks like a nice mess of fish... my taste buds are cryin' out for some hot, fried catfish fillets...


----------



## dpiper (Nov 24, 2004)

I would think a report by a guide about one of his paid trip is both a report and spam.


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

HUH? I don`t remember saying anything about getting paid?? Although you have the right to think whatever you would like. Free world!!!
Besides I like that spam box. Got my post 300 views already!!  :bounce:


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Hey,""""""""killer""""""""""""', How About Booking Me One Of Those Free Guided Trips. Shoot ,with People Throwing Away Tackle And You Giving Away Free Trips, Fishing Is Getting Cheaper By The Day!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

dpiper said:


> I would think a report by a guide about one of his paid trip is both a report and spam.


 I would think this is an up and up post if I didn't know your history. However, since I do know your history with killer, I know it is just the first little jab of many more to come.

That is the way things work, not always as they appear.


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

Mudhole,

Come on down buddy I`ll take ya catfishin! I have taken many people you probably can relate to fishing on my big boats for free. And they all caught lots of catfish!!
Just to name a few:

Texas Palerider and his Dad and his son.

Bozo and his Mother.

Rambuncious and his whole group from Seven Coves Marina. (5 I believe )

Hooker and his wife (I even paid for them a $125.00 a night cabin on the lake).

Obiewan 57 and his whole group of friends (twice) from Bryan (6 I think)

Medulla.

So yo you see, I can`t be all bad now can I ??? Although every once in a while someone jelous of me will come along and launch an attck on me. Rolls of like water on a duck`s back.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I will verify that I was treated to a day of catfishing at no charge. Most guides won't tell you where to fish. Killer won't just tell you where to fish, he'll show you how, where, when and why. Sometimes for free just for asking a question.

I asked him what the best way was to use his dip bait. He responded with, be at the dock on this day at that time and I will show you. I was expecting a quick lesson and him sending me on my way which would have been over the top of what most would of done. Not only did he do that but, he loaded up me, my mom, and my nephew and took us out to catch our limit. Then he showed me more spots to catch fish if they weren't biting at the place we limited out at.

Does Killer come across strong sometimes on these boards? Maybe to some, never to me. I do know that will go above and beyond what is expected from somebody you meet over the internet, that is for sure.

If you don't like that in a person and want to point fingers this way and that way then you's a strange one.


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

Mr. Mudhole,
Where ya at brother?? I gotcha covered. FREE!!!


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Hey Man ,you Know I'd Love To. There's Only One Problem, "it's Hard To Convice My Wife That Coming To Texas To Go Catfishing I A Good Thing". I Think It Would Be A Wonderful Trip Myself ,but You Know Thats A Haul. I Just Thought I'd Throw So Fun At You. Hope You Didn't Think I Was Being A Smartbutt. Stay Busy And Stay On Them. "good Fishing"


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*free*

Killer took our group of 4 out for a trip so we could have a charity fish fry for a gentleman in our subdivision that had {later died] lew gericks desiez. We caught our limits and really apreciated Killer doing this. This gentleman[killer] has real class.
Thanks Killer,
Terry


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

FYI --- I put the SPAM box there -- I did say I was going to do that in an earlier post - I am just trying to follow up with promises ... I have no problem with the post , however some folks do .. If you have any questions - Feel free to PM me or go back to that post and read it over .


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

Well I hope yer not tryin to please everybody . If you are yer fightin a losin battle. That`s impossible!:headknock 
I have no problem with the spam box. Like I said in an earlier post, I kind of like it. Think I`ll use it as my avatar. Seems to get more views to a post. Especially since I`m a guide, everything I post about fishing could be taken as spam by some.:spam:


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Catfish killer you are,I'm sure a fine fellow......and loved my many.Therefore,I hope you don't take this the wrong way:There was a core group of guys,here, that helped Wendell build this site from it's inception.They are no longer here,or post only on occasion,anymore.This site was built on the ideaology of catch and release of trophy sized catfish......something that alot of the guys took heat for,even though,the killem&grillem guys were on a CPR based site,posting the inflammatory remarks/pics.I don't have any problems with juggin'(in fact it's almost too much fun!)My problem lies with a pic with a huge sign w/ph.# in red letters,coolers of 1-2# channels,"50 cats in a hr.&25 min."to draw views(btw...I can do that off the end of my dock for 2# cats!)and then admit to trying to draw attention to yourself.......In my opinion,this "junk" does not belong on a site devoted to _trophy catting and catch &release........That_ is the reason most of the original posters have cut out to find more interesting reading.Your name even suggests something that is not in the interest of this site and it's readers.I know....."I just let it roll off my back....hahaha".................whatever,dude.........I may just be disapointed in"what was",and venting on you.In any case...........I hope your business picks up.700 views......what bs!
ps.....I see you can't even make a comment about brisket rub,w/o spamming the BBQ restaraunt that you frequent......Dang,dude.:headknock


----------



## Channelcat (May 22, 2004)

Bottom line is....posters don't come here to read advertisments for guides.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Nighttrain,

There in lies the problem. If you weren't an insider from the onset of this forum then there is no way in the world a person would know the reason for its start up. 

The name Catfish Lounge doesn't depict the idealology of trophy catch and release discussion only. Matter of fact, it indicates a very relaxed atmosphere and not the uptight bent out of shape attitude that seems to be prevelant amoungst some here.

Honestly most of the old guard isn't around anymore due to the fact that you don't have anything to discuss. Look on this board and tell me the last time a member posted a topic regarding the catch and release of a big fish? The last time you contributed a topic that would aide in the survival of a catch and release fish or the way to go about targeting one?

It has been a long, long, long time. Why? Because you don't have any. No big deal but, 10 topics on the 124 lb fish is all that has even come close to that and if it weren't for those and the small cat reports along with jug questions, bimini top questions, anybody need more sticker topics and such this place would be all dried up and a post made every 10 weeks or so.

I say lighten up.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Thats because most of the members who catch trophy cats and release them have been turned off by post like these ... My largest cat this year has only been 22# -- I was by myself and in an ackward position to take a picture ... I am happy to say that she is swimming in the Tennessee river today =)


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

Nighttrain,
Sure hope you feel better now buddy.:smile: You are trying to drag me into an argument and I`m just not gonna go there. It would be rather childish IMO.
We used to go out and jug for the big boys and release them just for the fun of it but when you`ve been fishing a lake for 25 years like I have it gets old after a while, catching the trophy cats just for a picture. I will post some that I have caught up to 50# if you`d like. Mainly I fish for eating size catfish now on rod and reel, 1 to 3 #. And we CPR anything 10# or over. Although if I did want to keep and eat a big ole fat greasey 40 05 50# catfish, I would certainly do it regardless of what anyone said. I also have a couple of different CPR stickers on the back window of my truck.
The name "Catfishkiller" was given to me years ago when people who saw us come off of trips at Shilo Marina with limits of catfish on almost every trip. We toreum up all the time like we do now so they named me that. Doesn`t mean we literally went out and killed all the trophy catfish in the lake. 
Don`t see how anyone could find more interesting reading than on this site. It`s a great site except for a few pot stirrers every now and then.
As far as the BBQ seasoning , and meat mkt. I told the other guys about on the "Recipes" board like all the other posters told about what they new, I have never even been there my friend. My deckhand worked at Camco around the corner from it for 34 years before he retired and told me about it. He has brought me back some BBQ on his trips to go and pick up some BBQ rub for us from timt to time and it was wonderful!
Sure hope you don`t take this post wrong. Just trying to clarify a few things about my so called junk posts.

Catfish,
Too bad you didn`t get a pic of that big ole catfish. Would liked to have seen a picture of it.

Have a great day!!


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I snapped a picture or two , however there is nothing for size refernce and I was in rough water by myself , never got a good shot of it ... I was actually fishing for Stripers and ran into a few flathead - Which is a real bonus -- Would much rather catch a flatty than a Striper and ole day ...


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Hey CK , 

This Spam box was not meant to stir anything up and I know you did not mean that I was a pot stirrer - I am sure you understand why it was put there and I am sure you will add it in the future when appropraite .. It is the only way to be fair , as I do not want to kick anyone off the site and I think people see value in different things ....


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

Catfish,
As I said a couple of times in earlier posts on this thread. I have NO problem whatsoever with the spam box. I am now using it as my avatar just in case someone sees a post differently than I do. And some of them may be spam for sure. Everyone is different and every post is different. I simply stated at the beginning that my post and picture of the 2 guys from California with their catfish was not intended as spam. The spam avatar will hopefully cover all my posts.
And no I did not refer to you as a pot stirrer because of the spam box or anything else. 
I think that you and all the other 700--some-odd viewers of this thread can readily and easily see who the pot stirrers have been since I started it. As a matter of fact a couple of them have called me on the phone (real nice guys) and I don`t know them personally any more than I do the pot stirrers.
I like very much reading and posting on your site about catfishing (regardless of size), recipies and other things that interest me. I do NOT cause trouble, now do I? Only respond as nicely as possible under the circumstances
Although if you deem it neccessary to kick me off your site because of a few trouble makers and if it would make you feel any better or make your site work better, then by all means DO IT!! It has happened before and will probably happen again as long as the attacks continue. I`ll only take so much abuse.
This little group of trouble makers are trying to get you to do just that. They know that in the past I was not so docile about their attacks on a couple of other sites and said what I really thought. I am doing my best to control my anger about these attacks on your site and be as level headed as possible.
Maybe YOU should be the one to put a stop to all the attacks and pot stirring when it starts since it is your site. Or is right, right and is wrong, wrong in your mind. Well it is in my mind and I can read very well.

Have a good day sir.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

No one has emailed me or called me about you or your thread - I am really not concerned . I was only trying to be polite by letting you know who/why it was there .. I am no idiot - It looks like an advertisement to me - so please don't waste your time trying to convincing me otherwise , however it does have some content and value .. I will not be swayed or minipulated by anyone either way . I do not believe anyone here see's you or any other guide as an enemy and you are welcome here . Everyone knows what I do for a living - So I will leave it at that ..


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

Again,
Thanks for the spam box. I will use it religously. And thanks for the welcome.
I don`t know what you do for a living. What do you do if I may ask?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I own a tackle shop - internet based and ebay mostly ..


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

Catfish,

I didn`t see the spam box on your last post??:cop: 

Just kidding!! LOL!!


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

LOL ... You did not see a big sign behind me that was blinking saying"eat at Joe's" either .,..


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

Guess I need to take those big ole blinking signs of all my big ole boats then, to post on here. Or, use the spam box!! LOL


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

I am really glad this post had a happy ending because I just REALLY like this site!!!
Thanks CATFISH!!!!:wink:


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I'm SURE you do.....you've turned it into your personal commercial.


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## dpiper (Nov 24, 2004)

NO


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Same Old Same oh! 

Dang I miis this site!

Oh well! L8r


----------



## Hunter3 (Jun 11, 2005)

This is amazing how you people are attacking Catfishkiller. the man gives you site content. Something you are in dire need of. Then he is attacked.


----------



## Channelcat (May 22, 2004)

*Where's the content?*

All I see are pictures of dead fish and a phone number. How deep, on the bottom, suspended, etc, that would be content. You know, an hour and twenty five minutes to catch a limit may be good if you only have an hour and twenty five minutes to fish. Personally, I would rather take all day and go home empty handed than try for some speed record, especially if I'm paying for a service. Speed is for race horses and Nascar, not for enjoying the passage of time.



Hunter3 said:


> This is amazing how you people are attacking Catfishkiller. the man gives you site content. Something you are in dire need of. Then he is attacked.


----------



## Hunter3 (Jun 11, 2005)

_Lets see the lake._
*Lake Conroe*
_the bait_
*Catfishkiller cheese bait*
*smiling faces and a posted picture. that is content in any mans book.*


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Well its like this*



Hunter3 said:


> _Lets see the lake._
> *Lake Conroe*
> _the bait_
> *Catfishkiller cheese bait*
> *smiling faces and a posted picture. that is content in any mans book.*


I know that this forum was started in the effort to promote catch and release. It seems to me that you would want more and more posts to read in this forum. You don't want it to become the 2 of us bass forum. It's dead!! If he uses the spam symbol, then just don't look at his posts. Alot of people, including myself, enjoy reading his posts. 
I do agree with Hunter though, it wouldn't hurt to show the lake and maybe some action shots. I would rather see that kinda stuff than the dead fish in an ice chest. It's just more scenic. 
But, by all means, please let this man keep posting. More posts the better!!!


----------

